# Mk-677



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

Are there any deals rite now going on? Was thinking of picking up 2 mk-677

And are there any other sarms witch do not effect natural testosterone.
So many mixed reviews.



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## superted (Oct 14, 2018)

MK677 did what it was supposed to do but in my case caused to much discomfort in the joints

However if you want to give it a go id highly recommend buying the powder and making your own oral suspension - Bit of Ora Blend and Bobs your Uncle

Ted


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have ran it twice before. Just wanted to add another sarm that would not effect natural test numbers.





superted said:


> MK677 did what it was supposed to do but in my case caused to much discomfort in the joints
> 
> However if you want to give it a go id highly recommend buying the powder and making your own oral suspension - Bit of Ora Blend and Bobs your Uncle
> 
> Ted





ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## superted (Oct 14, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> I have ran it twice before. Just wanted to add another sarm that would not effect natural test numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a SARM altho many list as but hands down GW501516 best new compound I've come across in the last 10 years

Ted


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

superted said:


> Not a SARM altho many list as but hands down GW501516 best new compound I've come across in the last 10 years
> 
> Ted


Is it good for lean gains? And can i run it for 2 months?and what dose?and is it injectable or the liquid?



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

What happened to iron mag reasearch???



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## superted (Oct 15, 2018)

jolter604 said:


> Is it good for lean gains? And can i run it for 2 months?and what dose?and is it injectable or the liquid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oral 20mg total split am pm

Absolutely will help lean gains 

No need to cycle off other than cost - No noticeable sides 

Again buy some Ora Blend make your own and save some $$$$$$$$$$

Altho i cant stand Dylan Gemelli he nails it on all points


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 15, 2018)

Ok i did not get the mk-677 i got 8 weeks of cardinine gw501516 20mg  .

GW501516
With my hgh 
And hmb supplement.
See if i can get from 
233 to 243



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------

